# Bench Swing for Skeletons



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well it was nice out today so I made this..
tree branches ,screws, and chains
may add some twine later
side view- frame and bench








2 front views


















back view


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool its so sweet when they hold hands


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good looking prop.

Great use of materials.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice work Lilly!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice! thats soo cool!!!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Very, very creative Miss Lilly! I like the looks of that swing!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm a nature nut and love that you used raw wood for that! Awesome!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Creative! Nice lake view.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh my gosh that is to cute. Looks like me and my guy sitting there LOL. I love props like this. Good job there Lily.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Lily, that is so cool. Nice job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I love that swing! Nice work!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice prop.
I like your property too.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Sweet Lilly!!!! You did that in one day! <faint> That would take me a couple..... weeks..... LOL
Really, you did an *awesome* job!!!!!! How much would you charge for one?  hehehe


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Such a good idea! Now I know what to do with that tree I had to cut down!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone... we had 45 mph winds today and it's still standing..WoooHoo
Just have to move it to it's new home by the big ole tree.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice work Lilly. It looks good.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Lilly, that looks fantastic! Nice use of the branches! They have that nice gnarled, spooky look to them. Good job!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, they're really twisted/creepy! You always come up with unique stuff...


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Lilly the swing looks great and you have the perfect setting by the lake for it.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I love all the family/social poses people put their skellies in. It's like the calaveras in Mexico for Dia de los Meurtos (sp?); death isn't so scary when you see the dead still having a good time like they used to. This one's so romantic... like true love never dies. And I love the skelly kids on seesaws, and those campfire circles people are doing now with bluckies all sitting around on haybales playing guitars and making smores or whatever. That stuff seems good for the front-walk path where the littler TOTs go, then you have the other parts of the yard with the creepier and intense stuff for the more grown.

Major cool, Lilly! Great use of materials too.
:jol:


----------

